# Database Discussions > MS SQL Server 7/MS SQL Server 2000 >  UMS Context appears to be non-yielding on Scheduler

## Anu

Hi,

We are running SQL Server 2000 SP3 + security patches on Windows 2000 Advance Server.

After we did the security updates released before Jan 8th,

We are getting the below error 2 times within a month and the sql server is not responding after this error. After rebooting the server, it responds and works normally.

please give me a solution for this

2005-02-13 07:16:22.54 server    Error: 17883, Severity: 1, State: 0
2005-02-13 07:16:22.54 server    Process 89:0 (12a68) UMS Context 0x129E1EE8 appears to be non-yielding on Scheduler 0.

2005-02-13 07:16:26.27 server    Stack Signature for the dump is 0x00000000
2005-02-13 07:16:26.27 server    Error: 17883, Severity: 1, State: 0
2005-02-13 07:16:26.27 server    Process 86:0 (1418c) UMS Context 0x12A36D98 appears to be non-yielding on Scheduler 5.

----------


## MAK

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/319892

----------


## MAK

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/810885

----------

